# What to do house on slab 1/2 roots coming up toilet flange



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Plumbob08


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Call a Master Drain man, some one with the right equipment to first snake it out and then camera the line to locate the break in pipe so it can be repaired :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbinlarge (Oct 15, 2015)

They are not coming up. They are growing under slab up outside of pipe thru wax ring and down into sewer line. See how they are thicker on top. Clean them out by twisting and pulling or use snake. then put copper sulfate around flange.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Man why you posting pictures about sh!t. No one wants to see that you act like we are plumbers or something


----------



## HavasuPlumber91 (May 16, 2016)

After removing the roots put salt around it, just a thought


----------

